

My Gmail account got a hacking attempt from China, anyone else? - amerf1
http://i39.tinypic.com/2h6ask0.jpg

======
jaachan
Yup, had one in January this year:

IP Address: 60.166.238.248 Location: Hefei, Anhui, China

Annoying thing is that the mail didn't say whether they managed to access or
not. (What's the point of resetting the password if they just spam dummy hack
attempts at all addresses?)

~~~
amerf1
I changed my password, but like you said I can't verify if they accessed my
email I have some sensitive documents and emails that I'm going to back up and
delete right now

------
MattJ100
I've been using two-factor auth for Gmail for probably about a year now, it's
quite painless and definitely worth it.

------
hegallis
So? there are hacking attempt from everywhere everyday.

